# im new, and doing self/home insemination



## ericadavies1982 (Oct 25, 2015)

hi. im erica from south wales, and im 34, and planning to have my first via self insemination or home insemination.
im doing temping, opk's.
im in groups on social media, but sometimes i dont feel supportive.
i know women have suggested to me to take my temperature vaginally but i dont want to do this and the women get nasty.
i done insemination on cd14 after having 2 lines on opk. it wasnt a dark line to make it 100% positive but i heard sperm lasts in the body till ovulation.
my chart looks awol wish i could add it but dont know how to have ure input.
i am now on cd44 and dont know whats happening. i have pregnancy symptoms but unsure. i even had pelvic pains, which have gone, but come back, and pains in my sides too.
i have seen a fertility doctor and been told im entitled to IVF which is great cause my old gp stated i wasnt and laughed at my ttc method.
the fertility doctor told me that i need lose some weight because my bmi is 35, but that hasnt gone to plan because my cycles have been playing up since i last seen her.
ive had hsg test and all is fine. had ultrasound and that too is fine.
just dont seem to be getting pregnant via insemination.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome Erica

I'm not sure if you're using frozen sperm or fresh. If frozen then timing is absolutely critical as they only last 12-24 hours at most. Because of this, most ladies doing frozen insemination will do multiple inseminations - usually twice a day for 2-6 days from the time of positive OPK to make sure they cover all opportunities. 

It sounds like sadly you just missed the window. From the time of a positive OPK you could ovulate immediately, or up to 36 hours later. If you're currently on CD44 you either ovulated a lot later than you think, or you didn't ovulate at all. it's highly unlikely that you have a 30 day luteal phase. 

Good luck! We have a thread in the 'Donor Sperm' section which will help you out more with home insemiantion. Many ladies in there got pregnant after several attempts. Unfortunately it didn't work for me in 9 attempts so I moved on to IVF


----------

